# What Piercings Do you have??



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a sixteen year old boy, and i know quite a lot of piercings aren't viewed socially acceptable on guys haha. I currently have one piercing, i got my left *Tragus* pierced, three months ago, i had wanted it done for a long time i just thought it looked really good
The pain was minimal, eventhough everyone said it would! the only problem is its been a nightmare to heal, not going to lie, but its slowly getting there hm 

I don't have any plans to get any more, just wanted my tragus..

So how many do you have?


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry but what's a tragus? I had my ear pierced by my friend.. Good old lighter and safety pin trick did it for me  I don't see the point in getting it done at a salon when you can do it yourself.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

None.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry but what's a tragus? I had my ear pierced by my friend.. Good old lighter and safety pin trick did it for me  I don't see the point in getting it done at a salon when you can do it yourself.



This is a tragus piercing, has to be professionaly done as it can be quite dangerous/prone to infection


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 24, 2013)

I _had_ my left earlobe pierced, but took it out a long while ago and never bothered putting it back in. Eh.


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2013)

That's pretty neat, I would've thought it was a tattoo

ok confused, ignore me


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This is a tragus piercing, has to be professionaly done as it can be quite dangerous/prone to infection



Ooh! I was considering getting a scaffold but I didn't think it would suit me


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh and don't let the image fool you, its not that easy to wear an earphone haha, i have to wait another 3 months before i can -__- i do love how it looks though! im changing the stud soon to a nice yingyang one


----------



## the_bria (Jul 24, 2013)

i have my eyebrow and belly button pierced.  my tongue used to be pierced as well, but i was having issues with it bothering my teeth so i took it out.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 24, 2013)

That's so cool *-*
Only my ear lobes pierced. I don't even wear earrings anymore because my hair keeps getting caught in them.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2013)

I've my lobes pierced twice but I rarely bother to wear earrings in the second hole. I've considered others but in the end decided that they wouldn't really suit me. x)


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jul 24, 2013)

I have my ear lobes, both of my traguses done, both of my rooks done, and on my right ear I have a double helix. I also have my belly button.  I think piercings on guys are awesome! ^^


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> I have my ear lobes, both of my traguses done, both of my rooks done, and on my right ear I have a double helix. I also have my belly button.  I think piercings on guys are awesome! ^^



How long did your tragus take to heal? i keep getting the annoying red bump -_-


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine took 6 months to fully heal but was done being sore and everything after about two weeks. I'm very lucky because it was my first real piercing and I did all the wrong things to it! Im shocked it healed! But one of my rooks got the bump I just did sea salt soaks until it dried up and it hast been back. How old is your tragus?


----------



## Elijo (Jul 24, 2013)

None. My mum is letting me get my ear lobes pierced but nothing else. I don't really like the idea of jewelry pierced through skin that can easily can fall off. I like my skin, and I don't want it to get infected either.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> Mine took 6 months to fully heal but was done being sore and everything after about two weeks. I'm very lucky because it was my first real piercing and I did all the wrong things to it! Im shocked it healed! But one of my rooks got the bump I just did sea salt soaks until it dried up and it hast been back. How old is your tragus?



3 Months, my first ever piercing i stopped the sea salt soaks after a few weeks, ill start them up on the bump :3


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope it works for you! ^^


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 25, 2013)

I have my ears, nose and belly pierced  Don't want anymore though x


----------



## princelio (Jul 25, 2013)

I have both side of my lip pierced (snakebites), my septum (that's like the middle of your nose, think a bull ring), an industrial/scaffold on my right ear and both lobes. I want to get a tragus piercing! That's gonna be my next one. If you have a red bump that won't go away, my bf had the same thing but on his lip - it's not uncommon, you just have to dry it out like someone else mentioned. He put tea tree oil on it a few days a week and it was gone pretty soon.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2013)

i used to have quiet a few a few years back when i was a douche but then i got bored of them and took them out. I just had ears and eyebrow.


I'm thinking of getting my nose done but i doubt i ever will.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 25, 2013)

My mom made me get piercings on my ears  when I was about 4 months old because "Well it only looks right for a girl to have pierced   ears" I'm gonna take them off as soon as I can


----------



## Blackfirm (Jul 25, 2013)

I have my ears twice pierced on each side, but haven't used them in ages so I'll have to get them pierced again at some point, I think.
Other than that I got snakebites in May, and I love them


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2013)

None.  Unless you have the right look for it, I don't agree that guys should get piercings.


----------



## the_bria (Jul 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> None.  Unless you have the right look for it, I don't agree that guys should get piercings.


really?  i love guys with piercings!  what don't you like about it?


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 26, 2013)

I have none. But I'm okay with them. Heck, the girl in my avatar has piercings.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2013)

the_bria said:


> really?  i love guys with piercings!  what don't you like about it?




For example: If you have long hair that's swept to the side and you have piercings too, it kind of makes you look like a girl.  But if you're one of those bald, motorcycle-riding guys and have piercings then it looks okay.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 26, 2013)

I have two. One in each ear.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

One in the left ear and another in my belly button.


----------



## Liv (Jul 26, 2013)

I have both of my earlobes pierced, and then the cartilage of my right ear pierced, but I rarely wear it.


----------



## Blueberrie (Jul 26, 2013)

Liv said:


> I have both of my earlobes pierced, and then the cartilage of my right ear pierced, but I rarely wear it.



Does the cartilage one hurt?


----------



## Liv (Jul 26, 2013)

Blueberrie said:


> Does the cartilage one hurt?



It all depends on your pain tolerance, but yes, it hurt and was very sensitive afterwards. However, the pain is only temporary while the cute little (or big) earring is (hopefully) permanent. I would suggest going to a professional place for this piercing, so basically not a place like Claire's, or something like that. Make sure the place you go to sterilizes their piercing equipment!


----------



## StiX (Jul 26, 2013)

I have 3 in my left ear, but I'm not using them anymore ^^;


----------



## burnside (Jul 26, 2013)

I have both of my ear lobes pierced with gages. I'm planning to get a septum piercing.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 26, 2013)

The tea tree oil is working ^^


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 26, 2013)

Had my 2 tongue rings, but had to take them out when I joined the military. So, I only have my ears pierced now.


----------



## Rose (Jul 26, 2013)

I have my upper lip and ears pierced. I used to have stretched ears(only to 00g), but when I turned eighteen years old, I made the decision to take them out so they could shrink up while I was still young. I didn't want to, and I don't regret stretching them at all, but I felt it would be in my best interest many years from now. I know they wouldn't shrink up as much if I waited until I was 25, like I initially planned.

I think it's been about two months now, and my ears are practically shrunk back to normal size. I'd say they're about 10g, only a bit strange looking if pointed out, but with an earring in they would be impossible to tell apart from others.


----------



## muerte (Jul 30, 2013)

Just my ear lobes, I really want my nose pierced though :-(


----------



## Niya (Jul 30, 2013)

Just my ears


----------



## Micka7688 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have two on each of my lobes, cartilage and I had an industrial, but I ended up with a scar tissue ball on the inner part of my industrial, and it rejected out that half, so I just have the outer piercing now.  I hate it so much...I miss my industrial and I have so many cute bars too!


----------



## Aloha (Jul 30, 2013)

I had an ear piercing.

Had.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 3 ear piercings on my left ear one which is a tragus and the other ear I only have one. I also have my naval curve (aka bellybutton piercing)


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 30, 2013)

i have 3 piercings on each of my ears.


----------



## intropella (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one piercing in both ears. 
I got it when I was a baby.
I'm too chicken to get more piercing. xD


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

None, but I really want a belly button ring <3


----------



## Seravee (Aug 2, 2013)

Just my ears - keep forgetting to wear earrings though so I've had to get them re-done at least 3 times in the last 6 years.


----------



## Majesticgirl (Aug 2, 2013)

I have my ears and belly pierced.
I want get my tongue done


----------



## Zero Revolution (Aug 2, 2013)

None, and I never want to get anything pierced.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my ears pierced and stretched them to a 00g


----------



## PixieDust (Aug 6, 2013)

Two lip piercings (snake bites), my tongue, 3 on my right ear lobe, 2 on my left lobe and I want a double tragus piercing too :3


----------



## rachums (Aug 6, 2013)

I spent quite a few months thinking about getting my nose pierced, but decided not to in the end. I think it was when I was going through the phase of wanting every piercing under the sun and not caring about the consequences *sigh*

I have my ears pierced twice with the first lot of holes stretched, but I've decided to shrink them down and don't wear any plugs in them anymore. I also have my navel pierced, but that's about it. I'm a bit more of a tattoo fan if you ask me, some can look so beautifully done


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 6, 2013)

I've got a single piercing in each ear lobe. Which reminds me, I should probably put something on before it closes up again...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Zero Revolution said:


> None, and I never want to get anything pierced.


Amen.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 6, 2013)

~Tragus Piercing is now Fully Healed~
Thank god.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have an piercings, nor do I want to at the moment. A belly piercing is tempting but it doesn't seem worth the effort and besides, I don't have any belly tops. :/


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 6, 2013)

I just have my earlobes pierced.


----------



## anglerfishing (Aug 6, 2013)

navel, three in each ear, as well as one in the cartilage (used to have two, but one got nasty and i let it close.)
gonna get my eyebrow done the day i turn 18


----------



## Pichu (Aug 6, 2013)

I only have earrings :')


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 6, 2013)

2 in each ear


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

i had earrings but i let the holes close lol


----------



## beebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely ZERO! Kind of unusual for an adult female, but I may get some weird ones at some point in the future.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 6, 2013)

Normal lobes, cartilage, lip and tongue. ​


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ahhh, I want my tragus so bad!! I have my nose, vertical labret, bellybutton, and my ears which are stretched to 00, too scared to go bigger than that lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

None, and I only plan to get my ears pierced. I might not even do that though.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 18, 2013)

I have my ears pierced & a belly button piercing.

For the record, my belly button piercing did not hurt at all. All I felt was the pressure of the needle poking through my skin. I was really surprised, because I expected there to be a lot of pain.

I'm so jealous of the girls who have their ears pierced / decorated from top to bottom. They have like 6 piercings on one ear. <33 I love that.

Oh by the way, I REALLY want to get my tongue pierced for sexual reasons. I'm just afraid of the pain. :{


----------



## SockHead (Dec 18, 2013)

Both of my ears pierced stretched to 00g



Spoiler: this was the best pic i could find


----------



## Laurina (Dec 18, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Spoiler: this was the best pic i could find


Hottest picture I've ever seen.

Lobes are pierced. They used to be stretched at 7/16ths. My left shrunk back down to 10g, my right shrunk back down to 8g. I normally don't wear earrings. I have my right tragus pierced. I will be getting my left done in soon. And I really want my rook done. Hips would be cool too.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 18, 2013)

I want my ears pierced but I'm not allowed to do what I want so..


----------



## Stacie (Dec 18, 2013)

Just my plain ol' ear lobes.  I don't even remember the last time I wore earrings, but they haven't grown over yet.  I used to think about getting my septum pierced but I don't think it would suit me...


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 18, 2013)

I have my ears, belly button, lip, and tongue pierced.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 18, 2013)

My lobes used to be stretched to about a 2 but I got lazy and they shrunk down to about an 8 and that is what they are right now.



Spoiler


----------



## glumAbettor (Dec 19, 2013)

Aaaahhhh I want to get a tragus done! At least one. 

Anywho, I have three piercings in each ear (2 lobe, 1 cartilage), and I have my septum pierced. (I fainted when I had that done, omfg. I don't remember it hurting, though.) I used to have my belly button pierced--I tried to have it done twice, but it rejected both times. The second time, the girl said it would probably hold better if she pierced behind the scar tissue from my closed hole, but I feel like that attempt got infected faster and worse than the first one. 

I really don't think I should have surface piercings, but I like eyebrow piercings so much and I really want one. But I'm too scared. uwu 

I also would really like a little labret spike. :3 I think labrets are so cute. I used to want angel bites, but I think I'm kind of over those.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 20, 2013)

I miss my tragus.  I had to keep taking it out at my last job and it was so awkward to keep putting back in. Really want that back again. 
The ones I have right now are nose, snake bites, stretchers (not very big though because personally I think they look gross when they're really big), tongue and the top of my ear. I wanna get a scaffold piercing as well.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 20, 2013)

u_u
Half of my piercings I end up taking out :")
I have like 3 lobe piercings on each ear, a daith piercing, septum (At the moment, all the other ear piercings I took out b/c I hated them woo


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2013)

Just my left ear


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 21, 2013)

Melleia said:


> u_u
> Half of my piercings I end up taking out :")
> I have like 3 lobe piercings on each ear, a daith piercing, septum (At the moment, all the other ear piercings I took out b/c I hated them woo



How come you keep taking them out? I feel weird after I take out just one of my piercings. XD


----------



## matoki (Dec 21, 2013)

I have my ears (2 in left, 1 in right) and my nose. I also had my lip pierced but my mom made me take it out.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 21, 2013)

Fearthecuteness said:


> How come you keep taking them out? I feel weird after I take out just one of my piercings. XD


They just irritate me ahah
I almost took my daith out because I struggled to put earplugs in ffs 
And I kept getting my hair caught in/getting hair dye in my upper ear piercings ahah


----------



## Hamippo (Dec 22, 2013)

I've got double lobes in both ears, cartilage in one ear, and navel. Considering getting my nose pierced... would love a tragus too but my cartilage one hurt so damn much, i dont really want to go through that again..


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

Just the common earlobe piercings... Can't have more than that if I want my dream job unless the policies change.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 22, 2013)

these are my ear piercings I have 9in total in my ears, my stretcher is 10mm and my fave piercing is my conch.


Spoiler















And my nose 


Spoiler










I'm also going to get another one in a more discreet area and my tragus and I fancy my wrist​


----------



## suede (Dec 22, 2013)

Over time I've had a few piercing, I've done my septum twice, had "spider bites" then I took out one and got a snake bite with one in the middle. I've had that smiley piercing thingy done about 4 times too. Currently I only have two 18mm (i think it's 18 at least) in each ear, a helix in my left and two normal lobes in my right ear. And my tongue. I got all of them a couple of years ago (14-15-16-ish).


----------



## Mary (Dec 22, 2013)

Just both lobes. It's my opinion that piercings on your face or other body parts are rather ugly. Just my opinion.


----------



## azaleakid (Dec 22, 2013)

I got just my ears pierced.
GOML HUHUHU


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 22, 2013)

right now i only have my ears and a monroe on the right side

But I've had eyebrow, septum, labret, and helix at one point though.  miss my septum a lot.


----------



## Meira (Dec 25, 2013)

I only have my ears pierced~


----------



## MarshalsPrincess (Dec 25, 2013)

Used to have my ears pierced, but they were constantly getting infected, so I let them close up


----------



## Maeka (Dec 25, 2013)

Both of my ear lobes and then my nose.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 28, 2013)

I've gotten a ton of piercings, but the only ones I actually kept in was my snakebite and and the ones in my ears. Do you think piercings are more socially acceptable with guys or girls, because I've seen more pierced noses and bigger gauges now a days>___< am I the only one who thinks really big gauges are kind of gross?


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2013)

I had both of my ears pierced but then I stopped wearing earrings...
I'm going to need to pierce them again if I ever thought of wearing earrings in the future. (Not a big fan of them)


----------



## oak (Dec 28, 2013)

I've got my septum, and my ears pierced/stretched. Nothing too extravagant.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 28, 2013)

I have my lobes done now
Took my tragus out, as it got really badly infected.. but getting it redone in a few weeks..


----------



## Frozen (Dec 28, 2013)

I just have the normal piercing on my lobes. I think I'd like to have another done just a little above it and to the side, nearer to the edge of the ear maybe. So I can have a stud in that one while I have dangly ones in my current ones.


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

I have my eyebrows, ears, and nose pierced. I also have spider bites.


----------



## sej (Jan 3, 2014)

Only my ears(just the 2 ear lobes)


----------



## Amyy (Jan 3, 2014)

ears..but then i stopped wearing earrings, so ill get them re pierced..

and i also want my nose done


----------



## Cou (Jan 3, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

Ears

- - - Post Merge - - -


 my current look. Dunno why it's upside down.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2014)

just my ears pierced. I want more though! maybe even a nose stud but idk.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 4, 2014)

i used to have double piercings on each of my lobes, but they closed up. 
i'm probably gonna get them re-pierced but idk when. they just kept poking me on the back area of my ear.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

I have 4 earlobe piercings on one ear, and 3 on the other. It was supposed to be 4 on both, but my piercer screwed up and pierced them too close together and uneven on the 1 ear. It ended up swelling up and it was very painful. I had to remove it and let it heal. Besides it looked terrible anyway.. It was so uneven on that one ear. I don't mind it though. I was thinking of piercing the other ear on my cartilidge but man I'm so lazy to clean my piercings anyway and change all the earrings according to size. It's annoying but I'm very proud of my many ear piercings


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2014)

Two on my ear lobes and another on my right lobe, kinda wish I had 3 on one ear xD


----------



## Blueberrie (Jan 5, 2014)

miracre said:


> I have my eyebrows, ears, and nose pierced. I also have spider bites.



I've always wanted my nose pierced. Just thinking of the consequences worries me!


----------



## Lassy (Jan 5, 2014)

I have my earlobes peirced. I know a girl in my class who has her tragus peirced, and i don't know, I wouldn't want to have it peirced, it looks uncomfortable D:


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 5, 2014)

I have both earlobes pierced, but that's it.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 5, 2014)

two piercings on each of my ears, and I used to have my tongue pierced until I decided I grew out of it.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had my ears pierced since I was a baby, I wear earrings almost everyday, just little studs or whatever. I've had my cartilage and tongue pierced. I'd love to have a bunch more in my ears.


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

Blueberrie said:


> I've always wanted my nose pierced. Just thinking of the consequences worries me!


What consequences are you worried about? If you are worried about it getting infected, then you shouldn't be. As long as you are responsible by cleaning it and taking care of it you should have no issues at all. If it's work related, if you take it out for a few hours it shouldn't close up.


----------



## Blueberrie (Jan 6, 2014)

miracre said:


> What consequences are you worried about? If you are worried about it getting infected, then you shouldn't be. As long as you are responsible by cleaning it and taking care of it you should have no issues at all. If it's work related, if you take it out for a few hours it shouldn't close up.



It must hurt at some point though, right?


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

Blueberrie said:


> It must hurt at some point though, right?


It gets kinda sore at first but after a week it's fine. Also when getting pierced it barely hurts. It's like a little pinch then it's over with. It doesn't hurt any worse than getting your ears pierced, at least from my experience.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 6, 2014)

Blueberrie said:


> It must hurt at some point though, right?


As they said, it doesn't hurt very much after the initial piercing, unless something is wrong (infection/etc). As long as you go to a reputable piercer & take very good care of it, you should have no problems. And as long as your body doesn't reject the piercing~


----------



## mandercakez (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a lot of piercings ^_^ top and bottom bellybutton, eyebrow, tragus, rook, double lobes, and cartiledge. I also have three tattoos! I used to have a tongue piercing but it was way too annoying.


----------

